# Some people are just pure scum...........



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/bulletins_read/330777.html

This is why I don't like very many humans. Poor Poor dog and I hope she recovers but....................


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

I am not surprised but this female was put down and no longer in misery, another dog was with her and also in deplorable condition and also was put down. I hope the scum that did this to her get what they deserve. 

I have heard this Lorenzo person is scum and what comes around goes around.


----------



## Grace Frasier (May 16, 2009)

I sincerely hope the people responsible for this get what is coming to them.
I would not want to have to face that dog at the bridge and answer to my maker for her.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

That sucks big time! Amanda was a really, really nice bitch. Littermate to my younger dog's mom, Angela Canyon.


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Call me cynical, but if you expect people to act responsibly, thoughtfully, and with consideration beyond themselves, you'll spend your whole life disappointed. The world is rife with people like this who couldn't care less about other people much less dogs.


----------

